# Portable Battery Charger



## Sarath (May 9, 2011)

I will be going on a holiday in a few months. I need something like a portable battery that can charge gadgets through a USB or a 3pin outlet.
Last time the batteries for camera, my phone all died and i was left with no juice to click many important photos.

Pls suggest something. @5000/- around


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 9, 2011)

option 1 - purchase 1 more battery for mobile and camera.. dat will be less costly option.. 

otherwise you can purchase such devices 
1000 mAh External Portable Battery Charger For iPhone 3G S,iPhone 4

Portable Battery Charger for Laptops and USB Devices


----------



## mohityadavx (May 10, 2011)

I will suggest u some branded products:-

APC Mobile Power Pack 

Duracell 
Instant Power Charger

Duracell - Powerhouse Charger

If u wanna take some thing cheap i would suggest u go for chinese Solar chargers or u can also go for SANYO solar chargers but they are way too expensive.


----------

